# Scb - Beer On Tap At The Elephant & Wheelbarrow Bris



## Screwtop (18/6/07)

The Elephant and Wheelbarrow, Whickham St Fortitude Valley now has Sunshine Coast Brewerys new Bitter on tap. At last another Bris pub with decent beer since 152 Oxfords sell out to the corporate megaswill clan. Pumped from what appears to be a beer engine. Sunshine Coast Brewery is now under new ownership and has undergone somewhat of a rnăscence, their Draught Ale winning Silver at the Australian International Beer Awards held in Melbourne last April.


----------



## KoNG (18/6/07)

We've got an Elephant and Wheelbarrow down here that used to have some great english beers on tap.. (by great i mean, have some english beers on tap).
Speckled Hen
Boddingtons
Bass
and a couple others that i cant think of

Anyways, it got sold off and now serves australias finest :angry: 

Good to see some positives up your way screwy


----------



## bconnery (19/6/07)

Worth checking out too for those who havent' tried it! A nice beer indeed I thought. Havent' had it at the Elephant yet but will have to make a trip I think...


----------



## Fents (19/6/07)

Elephant and Barrow in QLD is a nice lil place, used to DJ downstairs with some Qld crew about 2-3 years ago.


----------



## beersom (19/6/07)

Yep, the E&W is pouring The Bitter now, so any Brisbanites heading to the Mountain Goat gathering on Wednesday night will be able to duck down the mall for a quick pint whilst in the area.

The Sunshine Coast Summer Ale will also be going on tap later this week at another brissy venue - 
The Brewhouse

Cheers
Ian


----------



## bconnery (19/6/07)

Any of the Brisbanite's thinking of heading to the Bowery for some Mountain Goats and maybe a pint at the E&W? Not certain of heading there but am thinking about it...

Any arm twisters out there?


----------



## winkle (19/6/07)

Sure tasted ok on Saturday, we all had a few to be sure though.


----------



## als_world (19/6/07)

ok, I'm outta the loop, what is this Mountain Goat gathering you speak of ?

I know the next big Qld get together is the July case swap, but if anyone is interested I could organise a bit of a quick pub crawl sometime in August or Sept - maybe the Brewhouse, E&B - any other suggestions ?

Cheers,

Alan.


----------



## Jye (19/6/07)

Im thinking about going.



> GOAT DOES BRISBANE 08 Jun 2007
> 
> Cam and Dave head to Brisbane on Wed 20 June for the first ever QLD Goat Army gathering. Pop into the Bowery (676 Anne St, Fortitude Valley) at 7pm and we'll buy you a beer. We'll have all four of our beers there for the evening.
> http://www.goatbeer.com.au/


----------



## bconnery (19/6/07)

als_world said:


> ok, I'm outta the loop, what is this Mountain Goat gathering you speak of ?
> 
> I know the next big Qld get together is the July case swap, but if anyone is interested I could organise a bit of a quick pub crawl sometime in August or Sept - maybe the Brewhouse, E&B - any other suggestions ?
> 
> ...



Sorry, I did post a little under the assumption that it had been discussed somewhere. 

I checked out the Mountain Goat site following beersom's post and they are going to be in town at the Bowery, 676 Ann St, on Wednesday night to show off some of their beers...



"GOAT DOES BRISBANE 08 Jun 2007

Cam and Dave head to Brisbane on Wed 20 June for the first ever QLD Goat Army gathering. Pop into the Bowery (676 Anne St, Fortitude Valley) at 7pm and we'll buy you a beer. We'll have all four of our beers there for the evening. "


----------



## winkle (19/6/07)

als_world said:


> ok, I'm outta the loop, what is this Mountain Goat gathering you speak of ?
> 
> I know the next big Qld get together is the July case swap, but if anyone is interested I could organise a bit of a quick pub crawl sometime in August or Sept - maybe the Brewhouse, E&B - any other suggestions ?
> 
> ...





> GOAT DOES BRISBANE 08 Jun 2007
> 
> Cam and Dave head to Brisbane on Wed 20 June for the first ever QLD Goat Army gathering. Pop into the Bowery (676 Anne St, Fortitude Valley) at 7pm and we'll buy you a beer. We'll have all four of our beers there for the evening.


Was out OTP over the weekend - no way I'll get a leave pass for this as well sadly 

Edit: not quick enough...


----------



## bconnery (19/6/07)

winkle said:


> Was out OTP over the weekend - no way I'll get a leave pass for this as well sadly
> 
> Edit: not quick enough...



What's a leave pass?


----------



## bconnery (19/6/07)

Jye said:


> Im thinking about going.



Well I only need one person to drink in public with so I'd be in...

PM me perhaps if you decide for sure/ change your mind...


----------



## Ross (19/6/07)

I'd be very interested if we can sort transport out  

Cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery (19/6/07)

Ross said:


> I'd be very interested if we can sort transport out
> 
> Cheers Ross



Well I'd plan to go from work probably but might be able to arrange it so you kip at mine and drive home/back to work in the morning... I could then come home and find you and we could go from my place in...

Have to discuss with the powers that be 

Then again if Jye is coming that might be another option?


----------



## Jye (19/6/07)

Im going straight from uni and will be going out for dinner with the missus and friends after... so it wont be a biggy for me  

Im going to try and work it so we go to the E&W before hand.


----------



## beersom (19/6/07)

I'll be there!!!! I do like me some goat!!!!


----------



## winkle (19/6/07)

beersom said:


> I'll be there!!!! I do like me some goat!!!!



You'll have to wait in line @ Sqyres Xmas meet.


----------



## Screwtop (19/6/07)

Sticking my neck out here as we only just got back from the GC tonight, BUT! because we have to be back on the GC on Thursday I'm gonna attack SWAMBO right now and suggest a night in Brisvegas tomorrow night, we can leave from there for the Goldie on Thu, makes sense to me.

Will PM Jye and bconnery if all goes accorging to plan.

Screwy.


----------



## Ross (19/6/07)

Screwtop said:


> Sticking my neck out here as we only just got back from the GC tonight, BUT! because we have to be back on the GC on Thursday I'm gonna attack SWAMBO right now and suggest a night in Brisvegas tomorrow night, we can leave from there for the Goldie on Thu, makes sense to me.
> 
> Will PM Jye and bconnery if all goes accorging to plan.
> 
> Screwy.



I'll see you there Michael  

cheers Ross


----------



## NickB (19/6/07)

Ross said:


> I'll see you there Michael
> 
> cheers Ross



Well I'll be at work in Hawthorne until about 9:30 - 10:00. Anyone heading out later to the venue? I'd mighty appreciate a lift (heck, I guess if you guys are still out and about at that time I can taxi on in...should only cost a few bob....!) Guess the getting back to Springfield will be the killer.... Suppose it depends on what I'll be working on Thursday.... I'd love to get together and meet, (in person), the bretheren for a few brews before the big move next week (if you hadn't heard, moving to NOOSA...Yeah!)

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Ross (19/6/07)

NickB said:


> Well I'll be at work in Hawthorne until about 9:30 - 10:00. Anyone heading out later to the venue? I'd mighty appreciate a lift (heck, I guess if you guys are still out and about at that time I can taxi on in...should only cost a few bob....!) Guess the getting back to Springfield will be the killer.... Suppose it depends on what I'll be working on Thursday.... I'd love to get together and meet, (in person), the bretheren for a few brews before the big move next week (if you hadn't heard, moving to NOOSA...Yeah!)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nick




Nick. I'm sure some of us will still be going - just give a call when you are ready to head to join us...  

cheers ross


----------



## NickB (19/6/07)

Ross said:


> Nick. I'm sure some of us will still be going - just give a call when you are ready to head to join us...
> 
> cheers ross



Will do mate....... Guess I'd better get the OK from the financial contoller AKA "she who abhors beer and the smell of....." Or maybe I'll just lob up and deal with the consequences.....

Either way, call me 75/25 at the moment. Will let you know at work tomorrow night (god bless the internet at work....at least it relieves me of doing "real work"...ahem...) Really need a night out with the guys..... 

Nick

PS: You do pretty well Rossco, for someone who doesn't drink! (Can't remember where I read that, but it's almost as good as Sqyre's "Nature's Credit Card" quote...and nearly as funny too  )


----------



## bconnery (20/6/07)

Ross said:


> Nick. I'm sure some of us will still be going - just give a call when you are ready to head to join us...
> 
> cheers ross



Steady Ross, it's a schoolnight!!


----------



## Ross (20/6/07)

bconnery said:


> Steady Ross, it's a schoolnight!!



i've left school  

edit; i will be behaving though  

cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (20/6/07)

bconnery said:


> Steady Ross, it's a schoolnight!!




You mean there won't be any schoolgirls attending, bugga!


----------



## winkle (21/6/07)

Any casualities?


----------



## Jye (21/6/07)

Well I can say that the Sunshine Coast Brewery Bitter at the E&W must have been great because it was all gone before we got there  

It was a pretty laid back night at the Bowery, the beers were free and it would have been packed but I reckon half the people couldnt find the place... I wouldnt have if my mate didnt know where to go. My pick of the Goat beers was the Hightail ale but also had my first Hargreaves Porter and will be tracking more of their beers down :chug:


----------



## bconnery (21/6/07)

It might have been laid back at the Bowery but it was even more so at Union Jacks, I think there was maybe 5 people. 

There were a few at the Brewhouse though...

I'll confess to feeling a little ginger today...


----------



## beersom (21/6/07)

I can confirm that SCB Bitter Ale is now pouring again at the E &W. I saw the keg being hooked up myself.
.... sorry about that guys. But I believe a good night was had by all drinking Mountain Goat :beerbang:


----------

